# Ive had it with Blazers once and for all



## rt2bowhunter (Feb 27, 2005)

I have been at this for 33 years an i also have had the same thing happen to me .I went back to 4in vanes on my axis they fly better an stick better than blazers. But what do we no we have only been doing this for 63 years between us.


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

what I would like to know is how are all these Blazer coolaid drinkers getting these vanes to stick??? Its not rocket science. You and I should be able to do it without any aggrevation. Something is wrong with the product. Whats the problem? My AAE vanes stick with no problem and never fall off with no shaft prep what so ever.


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

i had problems too. i called them up and they sent me a tube of there fast set glue and a new pak of vanes. i preped the shafts (carbon tech cheeta 3-D's) with commet and a green pad. the vanes i have on there now you can't pull them off now if you had to. they said that some of there vanes get out without getting a double coating of what ever it is they put on the bases of there vanes.


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

well i have a major problem with bohning telling the consumer that some of there product leave the factory inferior while all these people are having the same exact problems with vanes not adhereing to the shafts. Thats pure BS. How about the over $45 I spent on this junk product. Between different glues, accelerator and vanes and preperation chemicals. If Hoyt or mathews did that they would be out of buisness. They have a big problem with this product and it should be pulled off the market. How is it that AAE vanes never have a problem yet 25% of blazer buyers cant keep the vanes on the arrows? There own adhesives don't even work all the time. That would be like mathews saying well some of are cams are bad and the bows dont shoot well but we're willing to live with that and if you complain we'll give you new cams?


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*no habla engles....*

There was something wrong with the product....
Do you have white blazers...
I complained before the worlds and was told I was not doing something correct, even though my other bohning products were sticking just fine... They still fell off. So I switched vanes at the worlds before I started shooting... After talking with a guy on the phone, do to the fact the guy at the worlds said "there is nothing wrong with them you are just not doing something right"! I sent my pack in and recieved a new one. I have had NO problems out of these.


Oh and I have done nothing different*!!!*
Plus I even did one without any prep what so ever and it is still sticking...

...But I was doing something wrong right! I was really pissed when the guy told me this in front of a room full of people!:mg: What was great is the Spin wings I finished the worlds with stuck just fine.


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

Finally a whole lot of honest people. Not just coolaid drinking Blazer fans. I can't beleive Bohning has been subjecting there customers to this. I was very optimistic about trying Blazers after what I have read but it is not worth the effort. If you can't get 4 consecutive vanes to stick in a row its just not worth the waste of my time and the grief. How is it possible 2 stick & one dosent while nothing was done in the application process differently. I'll tell you ----- its called quality control and they donot have any. I emailed bohning and they never returned the email. Well now I'm going to send them back all the vanes which have fell off and they can put them in a package and send them to the next poor slob. Because thats as good as quality contorl that I have expierenced from this manufacturer. How would you like to fly in a commercial jet that was built by a company like this. 

J U N K plain and simple J U N K


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

Well I'm a glutton for punishment. I tried one more time here's what I did:

Sanded the shat with 400 paper.
cleaned it with 409 cleaner
cleaned it with windex
washed it in cold water
applied AAE fastset gel to Black Vane
held pressure on vane for 15secs
left vane in clamp for 5 mins
Vane Pulled OFF
________________________
Did same as above this time with goat tuff premium glue
HOOOOOORAY vane held
________________________
Tried a second vane same as above with the Goat tuff
J U N K vane pulled right off
________________________

How do you explain this


I'm such a thick head glutton for punishment.
JUst for kicks I'm going to the dentist for root canal rather than try to fletch another blazer.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

I just recently put blazers on some new CX Xjammers.
They are all sticking without any problems.
I fletched 1/2 dz shafts with the 2" blazers, and they have been shot probably about 100 times each.
I just took the arrows out and pulled on every vane, they are all holding perfectly.
This is what I did:
Scuffed up the shafts with Bar Keepers Friend (same thing as AJAX or Comet) and water, to remove the shiny finish put on at the factory.
Cleaned the shaft with denatured achohol.
DID NOT clean the vane.
Fletched using NPV glue, on an old Hoyt triple fleching jig, left the arrow in the jig about 20 or 30 mins. 
Once I removed the arrow from the jig, I place a dot of NPV glue at the front and the back of the vane.

No Problems what so ever.

This is the same method I have always used for any vane, and have never had a problem with any vane sticking.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I have been using Blazers for over 2 years now, and have fletched hundereds of arrows with them and have yet to have a problem. This is what I use:

Strip old vains with Zip Strip
Lightly sand old glue off with 800 grit
Wipe shaft off with clean dry rag
Place shaft in Bitz Jig
Put vain in clamp and apply very thin line of Bohning Platinum glue
Set vain for about 15 sec
Once all vains are on set arrows on drying rack for about an hour

And thats it have yet to have a problem with any of the blazers I have used, Mini or Orginal. :teeth:


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

deer16pt said:


> well i have a major problem with bohning telling the consumer that some of there product leave the factory inferior while all these people are having the same exact problems with vanes not adhereing to the shafts. Thats pure BS. How about the over $45 I spent on this junk product. Between different glues, accelerator and vanes and preperation chemicals. If Hoyt or mathews did that they would be out of buisness. They have a big problem with this product and it should be pulled off the market. How is it that AAE vanes never have a problem yet 25% of blazer buyers cant keep the vanes on the arrows? There own adhesives don't even work all the time. That would be like mathews saying well some of are cams are bad and the bows dont shoot well but we're willing to live with that and if you complain we'll give you new cams?


This kind of stuff does happen with Hoyt and Mathews, Look at the trykon owners half of the bows work great, the other not so great. Same thing with the 05 Switchbacks some tune up Great others are untunable. 

Slicktricks before this season the same thing some are super sharp, others you could use as back scratchers.

It happens with every department in archery, some people have bad experiences with certain products, it doesnt make everyone of these products junk.

Oh, and remember the threads you mostly see on here is when someone is having a problem. There are alot more people that love the above products, then there are people having problems. I'm not going to start a thread everytime I fletch a dozen arrows and everything works


----------



## wsb_bwhntr (Apr 25, 2006)

Newbie fletcher here. Fletched up some Axis arrows for my dad using Bohning platinum and standard 4" fletchings. Half fell off when hit the target. Since that first group I have made two major changes. First is to use Goat Tuff glue, second was to let them sit in the Bitz for 10 min per arrow. After that no problems with regular fletchings. Just did a set of bemans for a buddy with blazers and the above mentioned routine with no problems. No shaft prep other than to remove glue with acetone and wipe dry.
Bill


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

fstgstdsmpay said:


> I have been using Blazers for over 2 years now, and have fletched hundereds of arrows with them and have yet to have a problem. This is what I use:
> 
> Strip old vains with Zip Strip
> Lightly sand old glue off with 800 grit
> ...


Same here with the exception to the zip strip! And what's with all the coolaid drinker talk, coors light over here :beer:


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

had a few issues with the blazers falling off on some we did. we used Goat Tuff glue, then after letting a few more sit a little longer in the bitz we then added a drop to each end of the vane of fletch tite platinum glue. after that we have had no other issues. 
i'm not sure if you are putting the drop on the front end and the tail end after you glue it, but if not might try that and see what happens.

speed


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have had no problems with blazers sticking and have been shooting them sine they came out. I have used them on easton aluminum, beman, pse radial x-weave and gold tip carbons. I have fletched them on wraps and on the shaft itself. Here is how I do it.
Clean shafts with denatured alcohol and let dry
Attach vanes with fletchtite platinum and my bitz
Keep in jig 1-2 minutes
When done put a drop of glue and each end of the vane base
I place them in a rack and they sit.
I do not shoot them until the next day


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I use Blazers, Fletched them on everything from aluminum to just about any carbon shaft made for about 12-15 different people and have never had a problem with them sticking.I sand shaft with 180 grit lightly,rub shaft til perfectly clean with rag and 91% alcohol and then fletch,I have even flecthed a few and went and shot after only setting 15 min. and still no problem,I use Bohning Platinum glue and don't clean the vane bases.I use a small amount of glue and press clamp and vane down very firmly to seat it and to push out any bubbles,works ever time:shade:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I've done dozens of arrows with blazers never had an issue, goat tuff let 'em sit in the bitz a few minutes and like Speedcam tip both ends when done. I hope I don't get the non stickers someday, so far so good...no coolaid here, just Sam Adams.:darkbeer:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I can't be;ieve you are having this much trouble with the Blazers. I used them on all my arrows now.

I went an entire season of 3D without having to replace or re-glue even one vane. I lost a lot of nocks and arrows due to getting smacked but these vanes are the best I have ever used.

here is my my routine (for any vane).

1. clean shaft with alcohol.
2. sand shaft with 800 grit wet sand paper. 
3. Clean with alcohol
4. clean with water.
5. apply Crazy glue gel in a bead along underside of vane.
6. clamp, it and hold it in place for about 30 secs. 
7. once all 3 vanes are on, stand arrow on end so tip pointed up and drop one drop of original (very runny) crazy glue at front of vane. this will seal up and air pockets or areas of the vane that are not stuck to the shaft.

Honestly, this method has worked like a charm for me and it takes a knife to remove these vanes.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never had a problem either...I keep my fletching as simple as possible
-Wash the Shafts in water and Dawn 
-I use a cresting wrap on the arrows (vinyl wraps)
-no prep to blazers (but never touch base with bare hands) 
-Bohning Platinum Glue
-Blitz Jig (2-3 minutes max)
-Let dry 30 min - 1 hr
- add drops at front and back of vane
- let dry overnight

and enjoy.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Ya got me puzzled. You have a very similar process to mine yet our results are very different. 

Is this all one batch of vanes? As for colours I have used, neon yellow, white, red and green with all sticking like Rosie O'Donnel to a buffet!


----------



## Marlinhunter (Dec 4, 2005)

*Try This*

It's simple guys. The way I do them is pretty elementery. I use a carrot peeler to strip them off, then I use a green pad w/ alchohol(rubbing of course) to clean the glue off and scratch the surface. Then you take a DRY CLEAN paper towel and wipe them dry, also so there is no more black color coming off into the paper towel. The glue of choice, and I have tried them all, is simple, Lock Tite Gel. You can get it cheap @ Wal-MArt. I put a small bead of glue thats it. If you put to much of ANY brand glue on it won't stick. Remember w/ the glue, that less is stronger. I use a Bitzenburger and leave the vane in the clamp for no more than 15 sec. I can't even rip these things off w/ pliers, I SWEAR. Good Luck, Marlin Hunter


----------



## Captainhook (Dec 18, 2006)

No problems so far with my Blazers, I wouldn't shoot anything else. I don't roll my own so I can't tell you why mine work. The owner of the proshop I use is an archery whizz and I never have any problem with anything he's done for me.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Fellas......the issue is not whether deer16pt can properly fletch blazers. He and rt2bowhunter have been doing it longer than I have! I have used blazers since they came out and I beleive there is bad batches going around for whatever reason from the factory. I emailed them last night about this.
I think I got a batch of those as I couldnt weld them on if I could, no matter what I did, they would come off, unlike other blazers. It is not how we're doing it but a problem Bohning never said anything about (that I am aware of).



> DsrtRat, neon yellow, white, red and green with all sticking like Rosie O'Donnel to a buffet!


Thanx buddy, now I have coffee all over my keyboard :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Jomaz (Feb 25, 2005)

*blazers*

This is what I use with absolutely no problems. Arizona E-Z fletch, rt. helical, for carbons. Pine Ridge instant arrow glue. Wipe shaft with 90% alcohol, (not really necessary). Insert a vane into each arm of jig, apply a very thin bead of glue to base of each vane, insert arrow into jig, close jig, put top on, pop open a soda, take a few sips, put down soda, open jig, with paper towel wipe off excess glue from egde of vanes, put a little dab of glue on the front of each & yer done. By the way, I've used my Jo-Jan & Bitz with these vanes & have had problems, that's why I use the E-Z fletch with blazers.


----------



## George Pharis (May 3, 2006)

*Bad blazers*

Try the Predators from Duravane. Be sure to use their glue. The only prep is water and a dry, clean cloth.


----------



## bowtech1234 (Mar 29, 2006)

ive had no issues with my blazers sticking to my gt 3d pro with no arrowprep and using superglue.


----------



## Stickemgmc85 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Its the shafts*

The blazer vains is not the problem. I had alot of friends complain about the axis shaft not taking any type of fletching. They had to use wraps to fletch there arrows! Thats just what Ive been told multiple times


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Stickemgmc85 said:


> The blazer vains is not the problem. I had alot of friends complain about the axis shaft not taking any type of fletching. They had to use wraps to fletch there arrows! Thats just what Ive been told multiple times


I dont know about that I have fletched Many Regular Axis and FMJ's without wraps and didnt have any problem with a variety of Vains


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

*Bad Vanes*

I've put Blazers on Axis arrows and Alums. No problems at all. It's defective vanes you a strugling with. Blazer are the best vane I have ever used!!!
Any glue, any shaft! But they must have some bad product out there!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Stickemgmc85 said:


> The blazer vains is not the problem. I had alot of friends complain about the axis shaft not taking any type of fletching. They had to use wraps to fletch there arrows! Thats just what Ive been told multiple times


NOT! I am fletching various shafts with the same results. 

2 things I wonder.....is there certain colors affected?

Minimum room temp to fletch at?


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

I had the same problems with the transparent green and orange blazers not sticking no matter what I glued or what I preped with. and decided to go with the white ones with a wrap on my axis and they stick. I liked blazers but just can't seem to get away from feathers though.


----------



## cheeseman1 (May 10, 2006)

*hows this one*

I shoot fatboy 400s with blazers. I bought a backyard buck target from dicks and shot it so much that you couldnt find one place to shoot an arrow in the target from front to rear. I had arrows that I fletched without even being cleaned properly that was shot all the way through the target many times and my blazers are still intact. no problems with them at all. I think they are one of the most durable vanes out there. I hope these problems dont come my way I have enough as it is. I hope you find a product that works.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Easy Fix for Blazers*

I myself find the following to work EXCELLENT!

I clean shaft with acetone then wipe off with denatured alcohol
I dipp a Q-tip in acetone and clean base of each vane
Then I use Goat Tuff PREMIUM glue. Pricy but awesome glue. I leave fletchings in AZ fletcher for 3 minutes take out and let dry overnight
Need pliers to get them off

I haven't tried doing the same procedure without cleaning vane bases.


----------



## sinistral768 (Dec 2, 2006)

A few months back a friend gave me a couple of orange blazers to try. I fletched them up and tried them out. Blazers exploded off the arrow when it hit the target on the second shot:mg: I thought maybe it was my fletching job, so I purchased some blazers in neon green and yellow. Fletched them up and haven't had one come off yet, matter of fact the ones that I had to replace took a knife to get them off.
I'm using acetone to clean the shafts and bohning platinum to glue the blazers on.


----------



## VA ArrowSlinger (Dec 7, 2006)

*Diameter of shaft*

In my experience, the greater the helical and the smaller the shaft, the less Blazers want to stick. I associate this with the stiffness of the vane. Most vanes are soft and easy to bend around the diameter of the shaft. I have fletched Axis arrows with 4" Savage Duravanes and achieved very little offest at all. Besides, if Blazers were any less stiff, then they would not perform as well.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I had problems last year, duh 2005, with the flo and neon colors on black shafts. Local shop told me that they had problems with a batch of vanes, and ended up sending them back. 

The last set I did this past summer are holding up fine. Saunders glue on a wrap.


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

So if I call it right about 40% of the people who have replied here have encountered problems with Blazers falling off the arrows even though they have fletched them correctly. NOW DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SAY "QUALITY CONTROL" . Still no reply from Bohning on my email. I quess they dont think they have a problem.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

I do not have the glue issue. But i noticed the vanes(Blazer 2") I purchased and put on. And the Blazer vanes my pro shop put on are different. And I say him take them out of the package. they were alot stiffer and had a really corse texture, and a oily feel.

Did you guys notice this?


matt


----------



## nolucklarry (Oct 5, 2004)

*Write the manufacturer, I did.*



VA ArrowSlinger said:


> In my experience, the greater the helical and the smaller the shaft, the less Blazers want to stick. I associate this with the stiffness of the vane. Most vanes are soft and easy to bend around the diameter of the shaft. I have fletched Axis arrows with 4" Savage Duravanes and achieved very little offest at all. Besides, if Blazers were any less stiff, then they would not perform as well.
> 
> My 2 cents.


I too do a right helical with Blazer vanes. I too have some fall off. I love the blazers. I used some new Predator vanes. Similar to the Blazer only not exacally the same shape. Didn't fly as well as the Blazers. However.

Here is where I believe the problem lies with the Blazer vanes. The shape of the base. If you notice it is very flat. So the edges don't tend to wrap around the shaft of the arrow. This is worse the more offset or helical the vane is applied. 

With the Predator vanes (made by Duravane I believe) they have a nice V to them. Just as all the longer vanes do. They applied well to every shaft. Never came off and couldn't pull them off. I used the same method with both vanes. 

So, I emailed Bohning with my concerns. Unlike another poster, they did return my email. They said that the base of the vanes is something that they are looking into. I hope they change them. None of the other small vaves that I have tried fly as well. 

Maybe if more people wrote to Bohning with this same base concern, they might change them sooner. We as the consumer can make a difference if we use our numbers to influence the manufacturer. Remember not to b**ch, but send constructive criticisim.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

I could not get them to stick either.... I'll keep shooting my duravanes or my AAE's


----------



## cfdsmokeater (Jan 1, 2007)

Easton Epics--Blazers--LockTite Gel Control--minimal prep... no problems yet.
But in all fairness, I only fletched three arrows bare shaft. All my others where on wraps.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I use wraps on all my arrows and you can't hardly stripe 'em off with a blade.


----------



## gjarcher (Oct 26, 2006)

deer16pt said:


> So if I call it right about 40% of the people who have replied here have encountered problems with Blazers falling off the arrows even though they have fletched them correctly. NOW DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SAY "QUALITY CONTROL" . Still no reply from Bohning on my email. I quess they dont think they have a problem.


I just went through the same problem you have had. I could not get a package Lot# 6242CM Neon Orange to stick. Bohning sent me a replacement pack of Lot# 6257CM Neon Orange and they stick without problem by just following Bohning instructions.

The Bohning factory vane pretreatment I believe is the source of the problem, but that's for Bohning to determine.

I have sent this thread to Dale Voice, VP Sales & Marketing since it should be of interest to him.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i've had no problems what so ever on my blazers. they all stick and i have shot broadheads and stripped the middle part of the blazer and they shot great anyways. i use goat tuff and they stick hard and don['t come off. i am also using them with wraps and no problems
rob k


----------



## cfdsmokeater (Jan 1, 2007)

robk said:


> ....... and stripped the middle part of the blazer and they shot great anyways. rob k


Stripped???

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*blazers not sticking*

i have fletched about a dozen arrows for a friend using yellow and white blazer vanes and have been successful using plain old water to clean the shafts and loctite super glue gel to set the vanes. can't tell you what else you could do but this.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just did some up for my son in Yellow and White blazers on a custom cresting job and no problems. I did my own a while back and no problems there either. I just us the same loctite gel super glue from Menards for $2.89 a bottle. No prep to the vanes or the paint. They seem to work great so far.


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't have any problems with my Blazers. I just take a drink of my Kool-Aid, lick the base of the vane, and stick them on. They hold like crazy!


----------



## cfdsmokeater (Jan 1, 2007)

hoggin03 said:


> I don't have any problems with my Blazers. I just take a drink of my Kool-Aid, lick the base of the vane, and stick them on. They hold like crazy!


I have not laugh that hard for a while...


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I have used several diffrent colors on the blazers with super glue called Bondi I think thats how its spelled buy it from Wal-Mart. I have used wraps and used them with out wraps with same results. I seen some blazers the other day with tirger stripes the other day I gone to have to get some of them.


----------



## Diz (Aug 31, 2006)

DsrtRat said:


> ............. sticking like Rosie O'Donnel to a buffet!


I don't care who you are....that's funny right there!


----------



## arclite2 (May 4, 2005)

Guys I have had zero problems getting mini blazers to stick and all i do is rinse the shafts in tap water, wipe then down with a paper towel and use aae fast set thats it . They stick better than the quik spins I used to use. I have put them on gt 22's, fatboys, cxl 250. They stay til I scape them off.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*blazers*

i use blazers on everything for every type of shooting i do. never ever had an issue just denatured alcohol but now just water or nothing for prep. and just use loctite or goat tuff and after shooting them if i try to pull them the only thing that comes off is the vane off of its base the glue holds fine very sturdy and never use anything else....dont know why your having trouble


----------



## joe832002 (Mar 28, 2006)

ive never had any problem with fletching my arrows with blazers i just did some last night and shot with them about an hour later and not one of them fell of or anything. im useing a bohning flecthing jig, fletch tite glue, and 2" white blazers no prep just make sure it is nice and smoth and then im ready to go. why dont you just send those arrows this way and the blazers and i will wrap them and fletch them for you!


----------



## fletcher4life (Nov 3, 2006)

hello, i fletch arrows at my local archery shop for a living, and i have not had a problem with getting blazers to stick, now before everyone starts to say that im just another koolaid drinking blazer fan, I fletch my personal arrows with 4 inch true flight feathers ONLY, now i do fletch alot of blazers for costumers and what i use is Bohning Fletch Tite, not platinum just plain old Fletch Tite, let the vane dry for 20 min then turn my bitzenburgers and fletch another with no problems, hope that helps


----------



## MathewsLX (Nov 24, 2004)

Never had that problem with Blazers. I have put them on CX Express 300 hunter, CX Maxima, Easton FMJ, And Vapor shafts. I dont use any prep and fletch with AAE Fast Set Gel.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Again!!!*

I started a thread just like this in the manufacture news and release section. I wanted to hear from Bohning! All I got was people telling how they do it, more people having trouble than not. I refuse to shoot or promote them. I like the Duravane Predator and the Quick Spin Speed Hunter is my favorite, I don't know how it stands up to a WB though because I shoot a drop away.


BLAZERS SUCK! THE END!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*oh yea!*

For all the guys I know that say they have not had a problem, I love to see if they pull off. Several that said theirs stuck well pop off in your hand with little effort.

I even ask the guy at our Pro shop why he does not order his carbon express arrows already fletched with blazers instead of fletching them himself for the masses, he said " theirs come off ". I picked up some that he had fletched several days earlier, plucked a blazer off. I said 'So does yours"!

I think its time Bohning wises up to the problem before people catch on to these other brands.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Please Read*

Been their myself. Wouldn't have kept trying except these vanes shoot great. I did more experimenting then probably 99% of the people on this thread with Blazers, believe me. Try the following with the vanes you currently own that will not stick. 

1. Prep shaft with acetone using a green scotch pad, wipe off and then wipe clean with Denatured Alcohol. Home Depot sells the Denatured Alcohol.

2. Use GOAT TUFF PREMIUM GLUE. AWESOME GLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!

3. Apply glue, let set 3-5 minutes, leave overnight. Now I was cleaning the base of the vanes with acetone before applying the glue; however, I fletched an arrow last night without cleaning the bases of the vanes and they stuck fine. Suggest trying both for yourself. 

Let me know how if it works. I bet your problem is solved. I believe its the glue.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

Dean Lawter said:


> For all the guys I know that say they have not had a problem, I love to see if they pull off. Several that said theirs stuck well pop off in your hand with little effort.
> 
> I even ask the guy at our Pro shop why he does not order his carbon express arrows already fletched with blazers instead of fletching them himself for the masses, he said " theirs come off ". I picked up some that he had fletched several days earlier, plucked a blazer off. I said 'So does yours"!
> 
> I think its time Bohning wises up to the problem before people catch on to these other brands.


i cannot pull them off and if i really try to pull them off the bases stay glued on and the blade part rips off with all my force


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I actually have tried, on some older arrows that have been shot ALOT, to pull them off with pliers. Guess what? THEY DON'T COME OFF. I put them in a vice and pulled and I was eventually able to tear them but that was with a great amount of force.

As for your "quickspins" YUCK. One pass thru on a target and them suckers are wavy like an ocean in a huricane.

Here are some I just finished and I KNOW the blazers will not come off.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

wihunter402 said:


> I actually have tried, on some older arrows that have been shot ALOT, to pull them off with pliers. Guess what? THEY DON'T COME OFF. I put them in a vice and pulled and I was eventually able to tear them but that was with a great amount of force.
> 
> As for your "quickspins" YUCK. One pass thru on a target and them suckers are wavy like an ocean in a huricane.
> 
> Here are some I just finished and I KNOW the blazers will not come off.


Amen to that


----------



## Zypher (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone shooting less offset than in that pic on their blazers?


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hmmm!!!*

I still find this an amazing topic, it continues on! It pits archers against one another and seems to never end with a countless ways to fletch these suckers ( all are outside of Bohnings directions ). I'd much rather re-fletch an arrow that wrinkles after finding its mark than to re-fletch one that has not been cleared for take off. All see coming from these threads is people who have had success with this product thinking all others are crazy! All I can say is I hope your good luck continues with this product and I'm sure we'll never here from you guys if it ever goes bad. Myself, I would really like to see Bohning step up and fix the problem.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Dean Lawter said:


> I still find this an amazing topic, it continues on! It pits archers against one another and seems to never end with a countless ways to fletch these suckers ( all are outside of Bohnings directions ). I'd much rather re-fletch an arrow that wrinkles after finding its mark than to re-fletch one that has not been cleared for take off. All see coming from these threads is people who have had success with this product thinking all others are crazy! All I can say is I hope your good luck continues with this product and I'm sure we'll never here from you guys if it ever goes bad. Myself, I would really like to see Bohning step up and fix the problem.


I see that you are a Mathews Guy so why when half of the 05 SW came out they were untunable, I didnt see mathews step asnd say there was something wrong

As I Stated Before In This Thread:

This kind of stuff does happen with Hoyt and Mathews, Look at the trykon owners half of the bows work great, the other not so great. Same thing with the 05 Switchbacks some tune up Great others are untunable. 

Slicktricks before this season the same thing some are super sharp, others you could use as back scratchers.

It happens with every department in archery, some people have bad experiences with certain products, it doesnt make everyone of these products junk.

Oh, and remember the threads you mostly see on here is when someone is having a problem. There are alot more people that love the above products then there are people having problems. I'm not going to start a thread everytime I fletch a dozen arrows and everything works


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

I was told not to use alcohol or anything to prep shafts but to use soap and water to clean them. They say the alcohol breaks down the coating?????? Anyway I have had no problems doing it this way even after stripping them off. I don't know if this has been brought up but I have never had a blazer fall or pull off. I use platimun adhesive on mini blazers with Fatboy shafts. JMO


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*There is a difference*

The difference is : Mathews and Hoyt must have corrected the problem and I feel certain that anyone who had a bow that was " UNTUNEABLE " they would have made it right. These Blazers continue to give people problems! By the way it has been over a year since I used this product but people in our shop still complain of the problem. 

By the way! What was the problem with the SB that made it untunable and what did Mathews change to correct this?


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Dean Lawter said:


> The difference is : Mathews and Hoyt must have corrected the problem and I feel certain that anyone who had a bow that was " UNTUNEABLE " they would have made it right. These Blazers continue to give people problems! By the way it has been over a year since I used this product but people in our shop still complain of the problem.
> 
> By the way! What was the problem with the SB that made it untunable and what did Mathews change to correct this?


We changed out cams out of the 05 to 06 Cams and only some were untunable, and the cams where causing excessive string wear. And mathews just did the parts as warrenty parts, they didnt come to us and tell us there was something wrong.
We on the other hand, sells lots of blazers it is infact are top seller and I have yet to have anyone come to me and tell me they dont stick after following my instructions.


----------



## Lung Blood (Dec 31, 2004)

I have fletched and shot numerous arrows with the yellow blazers and have not had any trouble with them coming off. I recently ran out of the yellow one and bought a package of the orange ones and they won't stick. I have tried with and without wraps and they truly SUCK.

I got fed up with them and changed over to duravane predators and so far no problems with them at all and they fly exactly like the blazers.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hhhmmmm*

Lung blood Sounds like fststddsmpay may have the formula you need! Only thing I can say is good luck. My best recipe was this:

Scrub shaft with scotch brite to rough it up

Clean it with de-natured alcohol

Ruff up base of vane also

Clean it with acetone 

Goat tuff glue


This made the ones I had that where giving problems work. I had bought 200 Blazers, one pack was transparent orange and the other was transparent white. I fletched two dozen with blazer wraps. My dozen had the white cock vane, my buddies dozen I fletched with an orange cock vane.He shoots a WB and I had a Muzzy Zero Effect. Every single white fletch came off both sets of arrows, mine in flight and his at the biscuit. When I pulled the orange off the wraps it tore the wraps. So if my glue was bad or I suck at fletching why did orange stick on 2 dozen arrows? The method above was the only way I got the white to stick and this not come close to bohning directions.


----------



## Zypher (Apr 26, 2006)

I just fletched a half dozen with blazers, just used deneratured alcohol and platnium glue. Due to all the issues with them not sticking I'm letting it cure out a day before shooting. I'm interested to see if I have this same problem.


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Dean Lawter said:


> I still find this an amazing topic, it continues on! It pits archers against one another and seems to never end with a countless ways to fletch these suckers ( all are outside of Bohnings directions ). I'd much rather re-fletch an arrow that wrinkles after finding its mark than to re-fletch one that has not been cleared for take off. All see coming from these threads is people who have had success with this product thinking all others are crazy! All I can say is I hope your good luck continues with this product and I'm sure we'll never here from you guys if it ever goes bad. Myself, I would really like to see Bohning step up and fix the problem.



Your hearing from me now! I just got a fresh 100 pack of blazers and they will not hold for anything. My exsisting white 100 pack holds like crazy, but these new greens are garbage!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I just recently bought some blazers to give them a try. I have been using aae vanes for years and thought I would try something different. I just got the vanes a few days ago and fletched a new dozen of linejammer shafts. They seem to have taken very well. All I did was clean the shafts with brakleen break cleaner. I spray it on a paper towel and wipe the shafts down. Be careful not to get any of it on your nocks. I then glued them on with bohning super glue. I have blue and orange colored vanes. Maybe you got a bad batch of vanes. That is all it could be. You sounded plenty intelligent enough to put vanes on an arrow and have tried different things. Only thing left is the vane itself. Sounds like the release agent they used is still on the vane.


----------



## Longdraw2 (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't get it. I've never had a blazer fall off. I clean the shaft with 90% alcohol (nothing more, nothing less, the other stuff leaves a residue) apply Gold Tip glue, wait a minute or tow and that's it. I have noticed that if you push the clamp and the vane on the shaft too hard, you push all the glue out and it doesn't work as good. but I've never had any problem at all, and I've used 1.5 and 2.0" blazers on all kinds of different shafts, including aluminum without any problems. 

try changing the alcohol to greater than 90% and applying light pressure to the shaft.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow....I have flecthed 100 arrows or so with blazers. Not a single problem with even one arrow? I use Fasset Gel and Loctite Superglu Gel. Cant pull them off if i wanted to. Gotta cut em off.

I take the arrow. Wipe with acetone well. Then plain room temp water. Let them air dry and then fletch. Done!


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

If you fail to get blazers stick there is something wrong how you do it. Blazers are harder to work with than some other brands but they don't require any magic tricks. I haven't used any solvents, only viped shafts hard with paper and used 180 grade sand paper to rub the wanes. I use Arizona easy fletcher and cyanoclyrite. In fact I have only used that 180 grade paper with liquid glue which I prefer. With gel you don't have to do nothing to the vanes.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

hoggin03 said:


> I don't have any problems with my Blazers. I just take a drink of my Kool-Aid, lick the base of the vane, and stick them on. They hold like crazy!


Does it matter what flavor of kool-aid? If you use a orange vane, do you have to drink orange kool-aid?  :cocktail:


----------



## mq man (Jan 17, 2003)

I've been using Blazers for the past couple of years. I don't clean the shaft or the fletching, just apply the glue. Haven't had any problems with the not sticking or falling off.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I have had good luck I guess...
Gold Tip Xt's
Patriot shafts
Beman Black Max
CX Terminators
ACC's
Blackhawks

With..
Goat Tuf
FT Platnum
Loc Tite gel
Fletchtite gel
Super Glue

Not a problem with any!

:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Just seems like I recall that Bohning saying that there was a problem with the first run of Blazers , but it has been corrected . I used them 2 years ago and they fell off , got some new one last week and used goat tuff and can not pull them off ... I put them on bare shafts ACC , no wraps ...


----------



## Hiller (Jan 21, 2007)

I had a little trouble with the flourescents coming off, but now I wipe down the base of the vanes with 91% and I have had no problems at all fletching them. I'm using AAE quik set glue. I know it says not to clean the vanes but I 've had great luck in doing so, just a thought
Thanks
Hiller


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

I have had no problem at all with my Blazers on GT Pros, when using Goat Tuff glue.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

No problems here, I'm happy with them.


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

i got my free sample from bohning to try out,,and i did them the same way as i do with my feathers and i one had 1 of 9 pull off, and the base wasnt very flat with the arrow, i have pulled on these as hard as i could and none of them, but that one pulled off, and this is only 20 minutes after i did them.,,,would post a pic of them,,but it wont let me


----------



## Landmine (Aug 28, 2006)

*No problems here*

I fletched 12 easton realtree and 12 axis with blazer vanes. The realtrees were in july and the axis in october. Just had a vane come off today after I had to pull it through my target. I've pulled many through my target (need a new one) and just had one vane come off. I'm ok with that. I had the same luck with the flex fletch vanes too. Even though bowning says do not clean the vanes, I do.
I rough up the shaft with a scotch bright pad, then clean it with MEK(with gloves on), I then clean the base of the vane with MEK, I place them in my AZ jig apply platinum cement and let it do it's thing. After 15 min I remove the arrow and let it stand until the next day(at least 15hrs). I make sure I'm in no hurry and have had nothing but success. Now if I could just have a deer or elk to shoot at I would be able to have a true field test/final exam.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't had any problems with mine. But I have heard many very experinced fletchers talk about them falling off. Guys that have probably fletched more arrows then I have shot. So I think there is a product issue somewhere. But man I love the way the fly.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

If anyone wants...send me and arrow and ill fletch them up with blazers and send it back....crested and all. Im curious to see where the problem is?


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

Well I have had problems in the past with blazers. I fletched some up few days ago.I think I figured out what I was doing wrong. I was using a Jo Jan Multi fletcher, I sold it bought a Bitz, no more problems. I was just as frustrated as anyone on this thread. Tried different glues, no change. THe Bitz seems to get better arrow contact and applies pressure better. I guess thats why pro shops have Bitz's instead of the Jo Jans. I will never use anything else. Just my 2 cents


----------



## PDR (Jan 17, 2007)

I never had any problems with mine.... I use wraps and have heard they do not stick well to bare shaft.... some people say you have to prepare a carbon arrow different and have trouble with any fletching and the wrap has seemed to fix that problem


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a bad batch once, bohning replaced them for me, haven't had a problem since.

Ben


----------



## candyman2337 (Jan 22, 2007)

same...ive had alot of trouble trying to get blazers to stick i tried everything i got advise from local dealers tried everything that was suggested to me but they kept falling off so in the end i packed them up and went back to diamond vanes and havent looked back... its good to experiment but:smile:


----------



## PredatorArcher (Jan 29, 2007)

I have been making arrows for a very long time and have fletched many of the small dia. arrows. Most of the arrows I make now are wrapped. Here are the steps that I do when I make arrows. I have not lost a vane yet. Maybe I am lucky. I have about 60 Bitzenberger jigs.......thats what I use.

Clean arrow section to be fletched with alchol......let dry 5 min.
Wrap arrow with choice of wrap.
Put vane in clamp and run a very "small" line of Goat Tuff on vane edge. TOO much glue is a problem!
Spread glue down and even on this edge with a coffe stir stick...small one.
Place clamp in jig and position correctly and press hard on clamp.
Hold in this position for 45 seconds.
Leave clamp attached to vane for 25 min.
Carefully remove clamp and rotate to next position.
THIS is how I do it!!

Two issues that you may be having problems with: If you use a Bitz. type jig.

Jig magnet is weak.....want hold clamp securely and tight to the shaft. 

Clamp "springs" are weak and allows vane to move.They should have a snapping sound when you open them and let it snap closed without a vane in it. Weak springs have a soft sound..... indicating that the spring is shot.
Lastly....the metal strip on the clamp is no good or rusty.

Just my two cents.......Hope this helps!


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Why do u leave the vane in the clamp for so long?? usually i press clamp down for about 10 seconds, then i remove it and move on to the next vane,, and i have yet to have any major problems with adhesion.

bigbird


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

bigbird2 said:


> Why do u leave the vane in the clamp for so long?? usually i press clamp down for about 10 seconds, then i remove it and move on to the next vane,, and i have yet to have any major problems with adhesion.
> 
> bigbird


If you press thats fine. Alot of guys just trust the clamp pressure which is usually inadequate


----------



## PredatorArcher (Jan 29, 2007)

What NJshadow. said............ is the reason why I leave it clamped for that long. It has const. pressure applied for that amount of time........ usually creates a better bond. Also applying pressure at the start with my fingers eliminates air bubbles and insures vane contact on the shaft.......... push down on the clamp toward the shaft with the clamp attached to the magnet and hold for approx. 45 sec. The magnet, clamp tension are very important. If either is weak it will not allow a good bond. I have many clamps that need new springs.........they get weak over time. Hope this helps!


----------



## SaltySeaCaptain (Oct 7, 2006)

I glue to wraps and they stick like a demon...


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

PredatorArcher said:


> What NJshadow. said............ is the reason why I leave it clamped for that long. It has const. pressure applied for that amount of time........ usually creates a better bond. Also applying pressure at the start with my fingers eliminates air bubbles and insures vane contact on the shaft.......... push down on the clamp toward the shaft with the clamp attached to the magnet and hold for approx. 45 sec. The magnet, clamp tension are very important. If either is weak it will not allow a good bond. I have many clamps that need new springs.........they get weak over time. Hope this helps!


Well If your using wraps and your holding for 25 min your nuts man. If i use wraps i clamp the vane for 5 seconds and rotate. If im using bare shafts ill give it 1 min before moving on.

Think about how quickly you can glue your fingers together and then ask yoursefl why vane adhering to a wrap is any different?? Superglue (which is what we use basically) is designed to melt the two surfaces to each other. With wraps it occours instantly. I only use this extra pressure with blazers and anything 3" and under as the clamp pressure is generally not enohg on little vanes. 4 or 5" vanes and feathers are cake to do.


----------



## PredatorArcher (Jan 29, 2007)

njshadowwalker said:


> Well If your using wraps and your holding for 25 min your nuts man. If i use wraps i clamp the vane for 5 seconds and rotate. If im using bare shafts ill give it 1 min before moving on.
> 
> No.............I don't hold for 25 min., it's in the clamp for about 25 min. I build a few dozen at a time.Yes.........I do use a lot of wraps and I want to make sure that the bond is good. I lot of people use my arrows with the whisker biscuits.....so bond is everything. This extra attention to detail is mostly done when doing the blazers. Look closely after you clamp for 5 seconds........can you see a small gap under that vane? I don't have any gap.......complete contact. Try that with the Axis arrows. This is just the way I do it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

PredatorArcher said:


> njshadowwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Well If your using wraps and your holding for 25 min your nuts man. If i use wraps i clamp the vane for 5 seconds and rotate. If im using bare shafts ill give it 1 min before moving on.
> ...


----------



## Brotherbill (Aug 31, 2004)

I use super glue gel work every time!


----------



## scottherman1 (Jan 22, 2007)

*blazers*

maybe a silly question . but what are the glue up procedures that blazer recomends? and are the people having this problem following these procedures ?:zip:


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW, I can't believe what I'm hearing, I've been using these things from the time they came out. These things are the toughest vanes on the market. I've glued litterely 100's in many different colors.

-DO NOT USE TO MUCH GLUE.... this is the #1 reason for loose vanes
-Sand the shaft with 180 grit
-clean the shaft and vane base with acetone
-I use Flex Fletch flex bond, I put a bead of glue on the vane and and then wipe it smooth with my finger so I have a light film.
-I press it firmly against the shaft (Bitz jig) for about 1 minute

They are a little more tedious to glue but well worth the effort. I can not pull a vane off, when I finally shoot one up I have to cut it off.

Love em, the best vane I've ever used and I've used them all.

****


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

it's very simple everyone, i don't prep anything, all i use is loctite super glue gel. found at walmart. and my blazers never have come off. not sure i could get them off if i wanted to. also works awesome for inserts, as long as your quick.


----------



## gjarcher (Oct 26, 2006)

I too have dealt with Bohning directly on this issue, even mailed my shaft with the remainder of the $%^$ vanes that wouldn't stick.
End result is Bohning sent me a different lot# of vanes that did stick and I'm using a 6º RH clamp.

*Its the LOT#...NOT THE GLUE, NOT THE SHAFT PREP!!!*

Bohning has a vane base pretreatment Quality Control problem and unless they hear enough complaints they aren't about to fix it. If you have a complaint, email [email protected], Dale Voice, VP Sales & Marketing.
JMHO


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

No problems with mine. I have fletched several hundred white, flo orange, and burnt orange. Clean the shaft with rubbing alcohol, and a little regular ol' fletchtite. I have used wraps and fletched them on bare shafts before. I have literally taken a pair of pliers, and tried to pull these vanes off....and they would not come off. I actually pulled a strip of wrap off the arrow with the vane still attached to it! Blazers for me!


----------



## Lungbuster (Jun 25, 2004)

ive quit using them bohning told me they had a bad batch they sent me some more,, those worked fine used those up and got some more the same deal would not stick so i give up!!!! they fly great but in my opinion not worth the trouble


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I asked the local shop that makes 1,000's of arrows a year about this, the reply was "What???" other than maybe leave them in the Jig a lil' longer
The dozens and dozens I have built at home are stuck as good as any. No prep, add a wrap, glue with Goat Tuff at room temp (important) evenly and not too much or you will end up with a sloppy job add pressure to the jig clamp, <5 mins tip front and back...Done! and stuck for me. I wonder if humidity is a factor?


----------



## GBgaurdian (Feb 9, 2007)

I too have used blazers since they have come out and have glued up about every color they have in out shop i have had one black package that wont stick no matter how long it stays in the clamp all the other packs work awesome... It was a pain to refletch that dozen but its well worth it for the durability and flight that vane gives


----------



## Amandajan (Dec 20, 2005)

*blazers- they don't stick*

I agree. I've been making arrows nearly 20 years and I've never had the problems ive had getting blazers to stick. I must be some kind of idiot but I tried everything and the best results I got only were marginal.. Bond lasted 3 weeks or until it got hit with another arrow, glance off, etc. I tried them on blazer wraps and on plain arrows, all carbon. I tried every glue imaginable. Tried cleaning every way imaginable.


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

All this time I've been figuring it was just me! 
I have been using them for 2 years and ALWAYS have trouble with them falling off.
I've stuck other vanes to my Axis'sss and had to cut them off.
I should be a fletching guru, with the amount of Blazers I've had to replace.
To top it off, I just ordered 2 more packs of a hundred 
Now I'm aware that it isnt just me, I'm going to sell them unopened, when I get them .
Just dont say anymore till I get rid of them. 
(They do steer broadheads well though.)

Any suggestions on a replacement for a hunting vane?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*me tooo*

I went with quickspin speed hunters. A friend has bought some duravane predators, they have done very well and they are durable. I still can't believe this thread is still running! I wonder will Bohning ever do anything? It seems they have a product that people want to use, but I see more and more turning to others things. For most of the people you see in here having success, I see hardly no one using the instructions blazers call for.


----------



## lungbuster101 (Sep 26, 2006)

the problem is that they put a coat on the bottom that you are not supose to touch other wise they will not stick and make sure there are all the way on the saft because they are stiffer then other vanes witch wont allow then to bend to the shafts


----------



## hntrmaniac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Blazers*

Blazer Vains Are #1 In My Book. I Use Them For Hunting And 3d. The Only Vains I Have Had Come Off Are On Arrows I Fletched 2 Years Ago And I Shot Throgh A Cheap Broad Head Target.i Use A Scrub Pad On Arrow Shaft Then Wipe It Off With M.e.k. This Product Has No Oil What So Ever In It,then I Wipe Over The Vain Let Dry,the Vain Will Feel Kinda Sticky,thats Perfect.little Stripe Of Glue And That Should Be Good.


----------



## hunteraj (Dec 13, 2005)

*blazers*

use an arrow wrap. i've had a couple come off after some abuse at the range but other than that they seem to stick fine. bohning platinum glue. the big downside to wraps is ruin 1 fletch; change them all!!


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Blazers*

Go to the new Flex Fletch Flash vanes....Problem solved...


----------



## TeamDarton (Dec 5, 2007)

I too complained about this and the factory told me to look at the date on the pack.(im not kidding, these things are dated) if they are over a year old the material gets too hard and the glue wont work.:sad:this is bad news for a guy who likes to buy in bulk.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I went with FOBs....no more fletching!


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Blazers*

I have been using Blazers since they first came out. I have not had any problem with them not sticking.
I wash all my shafts with Ajax or Dutch Boy cleanser (NO BLEACH) then rinse them with real HOT water and let them air dry.
I use Flex Bond fletching cement and let them set in the jig about 5min.
I do nothing to the base of the vane.
I do not use warps and you cannot pull the vanes off.
I have some arrows that I have shot over 2yrs on field rounds and they are still in great shape.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Sanded down, Bohning Fletch-Tite. Had them for a month, they're still sticking, even on target pass-throughs.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I was only able to get the lil b*stard creations to stick by using an arrow wrap. Tried some other Bohning vanes - for my kids arrows - if I wanted to laugh at them shooting bareshafts at 20-40 yards I wouldn't bother trying to fletch them even - the kids would shoot and I'd watch a vane or two flutter to the ground before even reaching the target - I gotta agree Bohning has to be letting something slide that shouldn't be. 

Maybe they're using teflon in their vanes for some rigidity? 

Tried FOB's around June - fell in love quickly - love the arrow flight - screw the fletching jig....except when I go gopher bustin  I won't be reaching down 50 zillion freakin' gopher holes searchin for a popped off FOB if I can avoid it  

For gophers and gophers only - I'll be sticking to good ol' vanetec with AAE fastset gel glue....which seems awfully similar in adhesion to the krazy glue premium gel, except AAE glue is 4x the price


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow...Guys still have issues?

Wipe shaft clean with denatured alchohol, let air dry for 1 min or less. Blazer vabne with fletch tite platinum and you cant pull the things off with pliars. the vanes will rip before they come off.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

I build arrows for a living and can't get them NOT to stick. I've never had a problem with them ever ...not once. I can't say how many Blazers I have fletched...thousands. I give the shafts a quick wipe with acetone or 91% alcohol(whichever is handiest) let stand 5 minutes, and fletch them up with AAE Fastset gel. I fletch carbons and aluminums the same way, all brands, never had a problem.


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

deer16pt said:


> I have been fletching arrows for 30 yrs and have never had a problem with anything sticking. From feathers to vanes to foil they all worked but these Blazers are Junk plain and simple.


This is the reason I now shoot FOBS. I would go out practicing with 5 arrows and have to fix 3 of them when I was done. Just not worth the hassel.


----------



## Tarbaby (Oct 12, 2004)

*Old Timers*

Us Old Timers cant make this new stuff work. I fought with blazers to no end. Went back to feathers, NO PROBLEMS. Been shooting feathers since day one in archery, almost 30 years ago!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

MEK both shaft and vane base.

Fletchtite in the clamp one hour.

No problems.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I can "fletch" a dozen arrows in 15 seconds.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

archerm3 said:


> MEK both shaft and vane base.
> 
> Fletchtite in the clamp one hour.
> 
> No problems.


Have you read the MSDS on MEK? That **** is a stacker poison bro...worse than playing with mercury. You're gonna kill brain cells with that crap. I'd seriously consider quitting archery before using MEK as a matter of routine. That stuff is BAAAAAAAAAAD.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

xring_assassin said:


> Have you read the MSDS on MEK? That **** is a stacker poison bro...worse than playing with mercury. You're gonna kill brain cells with that crap. I'd seriously consider quitting archery before using MEK as a matter of routine. That stuff is BAAAAAAAAAAD.


Yep, know all about it. Thats why you do it outside and wear gloves. But it's no worse than acetone or brake cleaner.

Mek = Health hazard 2, chronic 
Acetone = Health hazard 2, immediate
Brake Cleaner = Health Hazard 2, immediate and chronic, normally a cocktail of acetone, benzene, methanol, and a host of other bad stuff.


BTW, MEK is the solvent base in fletchtite.... just take a whiff...lol


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

deer16pt said:


> what I would like to know is how are all these Blazer coolaid drinkers getting these vanes to stick??? Its not rocket science. You and I should be able to do it without any aggrevation. Something is wrong with the product. Whats the problem? My AAE vanes stick with no problem and never fall off with no shaft prep what so ever.


When I first started shooting blazers a few years ago I had the same problems. I called bohning and asked them what was wrong. He told me
not to use acetone and alchohols when using fast drying glues. He told
me to use a scotch brite pad and some comet to clean the shaft, rinse
with tap water and let them dry. He also recomended fletch tite platinum
glue. They even sent me a tube to try. I have not had any problems since. 
All I do is run a nice bead of glue down the vane and let them sit in the
clamp for 3 or 4 minutes. There is no need to do anything to the vanes.
I have shot all different colors and have not had any problems.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

They stabilize my BH better than anything I've shot so far. Have had very little problems.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

archerm3 said:


> Yep, know all about it. Thats why you do it outside and wear gloves. But it's no worse than acetone or brake cleaner.
> 
> Mek = Health hazard 2, chronic
> Acetone = Health hazard 2, immediate
> ...


Wonder how bad cyanoacrylate based glues are for the noggin  
I don't use fletchtite anymore - haven't found any of the newest generation of vanes that will adhrere well with that stuff anymore.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

deer16pt said:


> well i have a major problem with bohning telling the consumer that some of there product leave the factory inferior while all these people are having the same exact problems with vanes not adhereing to the shafts. Thats pure BS. How about the over $45 I spent on this junk product. Between different glues, accelerator and vanes and preperation chemicals. If Hoyt or mathews did that they would be out of buisness. They have a big problem with this product and it should be pulled off the market. How is it that AAE vanes never have a problem yet 25% of blazer buyers cant keep the vanes on the arrows? There own adhesives don't even work all the time. That would be like mathews saying well some of are cams are bad and the bows dont shoot well but we're willing to live with that and if you complain we'll give you new cams?


I get that you are fed up with trying to make blazers stick so you are declaring just that. 

Why would you complain even more when deermasher told you the solution? 

Are you so mad you would like to bash Bohning in anyway possible b/c you didn't think about calling them?

Just admit any mistakes that were made, move on, & be happy! 

I know at least 6 people that use them and one person always has issues with keeping them on. I was shooting with his son and he was having the same problem. Come to find out he had been buying his vanes from a place that a truck load of old stock. :noidea:


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

I know how you can flecth a blazer vane and it will never fall off.

Buy Pine Ridge glue and acclerater. Brush the acclerater on the shafts then set the vane(after you put on a bead of course). I promise you this stuff is unlike anything like you have used before.I have done hundreds of arrows with this stuff in the last year and not one vane has fallen off. Once they are on you need a zip strip to even think about taking them off.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I was taught to use a green 3m pad to scuff the shaft...that's it...I don't even clean off the shaft, but rather leave the "shaft dust".

I use the Bohning Platinum, and have never had a problem...even when I was using a WB. I went through almost every vane manufacturer I could over the last summer, and besides 4" full helical feathers, the Blazers stabilized a broadhead better than any other vane that I tried. I won't go through the list and be accused of bashing, but believe me, it's true.:zip: 

They stick, and they fly...even in the rain!


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't say what happened for everyone else, but I have put on well over 1000 blazer vanes and probably more than that, and so far have not had a single vane that I know of come off without a reason. No customer complaints as of yet. All different colors, fletched right and left helical, and also with a very hard offset. On axis, gold tip and easton lightspeed and pse carbon force, aluminum and some more If I thought about it. If you guys are having that much trouble, you had to have had some bad ones. I always use the 96 percent alcohol on the shafts. Clean them at least twice until no more black residue will show on a white paper towel. No prep to the vanes and goat tuff premium. I always keep the vanes sealed up in the original box to keep dust from collecting on them which I think is important. If I had as much trouble as you guys I would be thru with them as well.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

deer16pt said:


> what I would like to know is how are all these Blazer coolaid drinkers getting these vanes to stick??? Its not rocket science. You and I should be able to do it without any aggrevation. Something is wrong with the product. Whats the problem? My AAE vanes stick with no problem and never fall off with no shaft prep what so ever.



Had mine fletched at my archery shop. Axis 400 ST's in Obsession Camo just like yours and they are perfectly fine. Many shots fired thru a whisker biscuit and no sign whatsoever of ungluing.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

i too have always thought that they are too flat on the base. i'm about to pull my hair out over the blazers that i have right now. i have three 100 packs of red, orange and yellow. tried fletching with and without wraps, using goat tuff glue. i've had some batches in the past that fletched with no problems what so ever. does anyone think that slightly heating the base of the blazer to soften it up would help with stubborn batches that don't want to stick?






nolucklarry said:


> I too do a right helical with Blazer vanes. I too have some fall off. I love the blazers. I used some new Predator vanes. Similar to the Blazer only not exacally the same shape. Didn't fly as well as the Blazers. However.
> 
> Here is where I believe the problem lies with the Blazer vanes. The shape of the base. If you notice it is very flat. So the edges don't tend to wrap around the shaft of the arrow. This is worse the more offset or helical the vane is applied.
> 
> ...


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

comet and green scratch pad is the ONLY prep needed for the shaft.
base of vanes don't really need anything (some swear by the denatured alcohol, but I've tried both and don'tsee any difference). 
As for the glue, Bohning Platinum, or AAE, or Goat-tuff, is good. They're all great products.
I cannot say that ALL the vanes stick 100% of the time, but then again, who can? I do know that almost ALL my stuff stick ALMOST all the time, and they fly just as good as the 4" vanes, but faster, on carbon arrows. 

:darkbeer:


----------



## shilo (May 16, 2006)

I tried a pack of 36 blazers to start with and they stuck fine. So later I ordered some packs of 100 in blue, white, orange, and neon red (I think that's what they call it) The blue and white have been sticking pretty good. The orange so so. And the neon red - I wound up throwing the rest of them away. They wouldn't stick worth a dam. Tried them with wraps and without wraps on FMJ's and they just wouldn't stick. I wipe the shafts with acetone (if bare shaft) and use Goat Tuff premium. I've never had an issue with vanes sticking before. I got my buddy to go to Blazers and he's having problems too getting them to stick. It almost seems like some bases are "treated" and others aren't. I'm so fed up with playing around with Blazers that I'm either going to feathers or try the Duravane blazer. I've never had any problems with Duravane's regular vanes sticking. In fact I've never had anything stick better than Duravane. I think there must be some manufacturing problems with the Blazers. I have never had such inconsistant results with fletching.


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Man I'm glad I only shoot feather fletch :wink:


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

I clean my shafts with acetone, use a q-tip to apply accellerator to shaft where vane will go, apply Martin Insta Fletch to vane, and place vane on shaft. Ready in 5 seconds for next vane. Never had any problems except one vane(blazer) came off on a passthrough on a bale. I use blazer, predator and 4" aae vanes. All seem equal in adhesion. Also all are helical.

Just my experience.:darkbeer:


----------



## rogueworrior (May 23, 2005)

You guys are making it WAAAAAAy to hard. Just wash the arrows with dish soap and warm water, dry with a warm towel. Then apply the appropriate bohning glue for the arrows that you are using and walla, you are done.

Just did some more two days ago, great results and no problems. Blazers stick great, no problems.

J


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

*Predators*

Just switch to Duravane Predator vanes and be done with it!


----------



## shilo (May 16, 2006)

I never had an issue with getting Duravanes to stick. I'll have to try their predator vane.


----------



## Stump Jumper (Oct 16, 2002)

I had some problems with the Blazers starting out and found that my jig setup was the problem. After that they are doing fine. As long as I get the shaft centered the way it needs to be, they stick as well as anything else. Some may not want to fess up to the fact that this may be their problem and not the Blazers IMO. I also think that sometimes we go overboard with the offset and this can be a problem as well, not the blazers. I also tried the predators and found with field tips there was no difference. With fixed blades the Blazers were more accurate.


----------



## cpaddock87 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Local Archery Shop*

I have known this guy all my life. HE has had a shop since 1978 & he is the bow doctor here is his number 1-812-466-2391 


He has no problems with his.


----------



## macworkz23 (Aug 9, 2007)

*my experience was different*



Stump Jumper said:


> I had some problems with the Blazers starting out and found that my jig setup was the problem. After that they are doing fine. As long as I get the shaft centered the way it needs to be, they stick as well as anything else. Some may not want to fess up to the fact that this may be their problem and not the Blazers IMO. I also think that sometimes we go overboard with the offset and this can be a problem as well, not the blazers. I also tried the predators and found with field tips there was no difference. With fixed blades the Blazers were more accurate.


I did not see where blazers were more accurate with fixed blades. I had better results with the predators and had no problems with the predators sticking. The blazers fell off. 
I work at a Gander Mountain Store and we sell a ton of arrows fletched with them. They give us the most problems of all we use. It seems like there is a quality control concern at the manufacturing plant. Not all 'lots' or packages are problematic, only some of them. They also create problems with some shelf designs due to their 'taller' profile.
I posted a ton of pictures of groups I shot using the predators, blazers and quick spins in another thread a few months back. It may be helpful to review it. I think this link will work: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=543225&highlight=duravanes+predator


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

PVC cleaner:cocktail:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

sorry i didn't read all the post so i don't know if anyone said this yet, but i know the trick to making blazers stick, been doing it since they came out and i've never had one problem with them sticking.
here's the trick

clean the shafts the way you normally would, then clean the base of the blazers with laquer thinner. the laquer breaks down the base of the vane making it real soft like say a duravane. and they stick tight, so tight that they are a pain to strip off.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*The right glue*

Use Bohning's Fletch Tite Platinum XP Glue and the Blazers stick great on Carbon Express shafts. Cleaning is recommended, however I often don't and there are no further issues. Allow the glue to cure over night for best results before shooting.


http://www.bohning.com/archery/1319.xml#article-1322

Fletch-Tite™ Platinum
Provides an extremely tough, durable bond, remains flexible and water repellent. Platinum provides you with an incredible bond with cedar, fiberglass, aluminum, or carbon shafts. Available in ¾ oz. tube, 2 oz. tube, ½pint, pint, quart, and gallon.

*More Information 
Vane Clamp Time: 2-3 Minutes
Feather Clamp Time: 15-20 Minutes
Directions for Fletching: Apply thin bead to vane or feather base. Place fletching. Make sure base fully contacts shaft.
Directions for Nocks: Apply small amount to nock. Install nock and rotate one full turn.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Cool-aid???*

Who's drinking the Kool-aid!?!? You keep complaining about how crappy they are and yet you continue to try and fletch your shafts with them I think we know who's drinking all the Kool-aid!! Just because some of us can get them to stick properly doesn't mean we have the problem! You have the problem!! Get a grip!!

Take a sponge
Put comet on it
apply sponge and comet to shaft in a scrubbing motion
Rinse shaft
Let dry
Clean with Denentured alcohol
Place vane in clamp
Put small bead of glue on vane
Apply to shaft
Repeat!

Ok, I feel better after venting just a little!!!!:wink:


----------



## stats75 (Dec 11, 2005)

too all those having Blazer issues.....send them to me with your arrows and I will fletch them...for a fee. OR option two, call bohning up give them the lot number on the packaging and see if they are having a lot issue or if they are old stock. Either way stop your complaining and do something about it besides bashing a great company that IF there is a problem they will take care of it. I have been fletching blazers at a local proshop since them coming out on the market. Buying them in small packs now we get them in bulk. No, problems with any of them an all types on shafts. Unless there is a clearence issue with contact then thats not the manufacter of the vanes problem is it....


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

*Blazer vane problems*

It is frustrating when products do not function as planned both for the consumer and the manufacturer. Through conversations with my Bohning rep I was told they are aware of some problems with adhesion.

Bohning sent me a tube of Platinum glue and fresh batch of vanes and the problem disappeared.

I stuck with my Blazer vanes because I'm willing to sacrifice a few vanes to get the superior flight from my arrows.


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow. I tried my hand at fletching last year about this time, using GT XT Hunters in black. Since then I've shot the same 6 arrows about 100 shots per session, two to three times a week, and all through a Whisker Biscuit. I'll let you know when one of my Blazers finally falls off, though. I cleaned the shafts with GooGone, and used cheap super glue. I'm sorry to hear that they don't stick. :wink:


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone experience any issues with fletching these with a Arizona EZ fletch at a 4 degree offset?


----------

